# any BFP with a 6 day blast?



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there weve had a 6 day blast transfer today and just wondered if anyone has any BFP stories to share?
Sending everyone loads of  
lou la bell


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello

I've got no experience but didn't want to read and run. Good luck with your 6 day blasts   for a bfp for you. I'm having my six day blasts put back next month if they survive the thaw so I'll be interested to hear how you get on and others stories.

Take care
L x


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi hun not sure if it counts but my two blasts were 6days and I just got a BFP today so still early days but they do work xx


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Lou, I got a BFP yesterday after my 6 day blast transfer so yes, it works.  All the best dear
x


----------



## megnmax (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,

I had a 6 day blast transfer and am now 20 weeks pregnant with ID twins boys so it can definitely work. I've since read that there is a higher risk of the embryo splitting with a blast especially if you've had assisted hatching.
Best of luck to you....hoping you get a lovely BFP soon!
xxxx


----------



## Gklee (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I too had 2 6 day blasts put back and am now 11 1/2 wks pregnant so yes it definately can work! Good luck x x


----------



## laylee (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Lou la bell

I also transfered a day 6 blast a couple of days ago so fingers crossed for us both and congrats to everyone for your BFP's x


----------



## shellymay (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I had two 6 day blasts put back in and
I am 9 weeks pregnant with twins.

Good luck


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow ladies, congratulations to you all and good luck to eeveryone else, just wondered how long everyone had to wait to test?
I had transfer last wed and test day this fri.I tested this morning and its a BFN, just wondered  how many days after transfer you all got your BFP?
lou xxxx


----------



## shellymay (Jan 6, 2011)

That's too early. I tested 9 days later.


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Hun I tested after 8 days as I had a bleed and thought it was my af but it was a BFP so wait till Wednesday at the earliest x


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey ladies. Loving the comments.  I had two blasts transferred on Thursday with an OTD of 21/11.  Nice to hear these positive stories as I have no symptoms and am beginning to freak out.

Did you all have symptoms? 

Love and baby dust to all.  xxx


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you for replying ladies, i thought it was prob to early but feel im now gonna be a sereal tester, i cant seem to help myself.

hi there faith im keeping everything crossed for you and sending you  , do keep me posted .How are you feeling?
i seem to have turned in to a tearful mess today , hoping to feel more positive 2mor 

Lou xx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Lou la bell. Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hiya faith, im not sure tbh, ive had dull tum pains on and off since thu but thats it, no sore boobs or anything, supidly tested again today with a BFN.How are you feeling today ? xxx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey lou la bell
TBH I'm going    .  Every morning I wake up and feel completely fine.  No pains, cramping, or bloating and this sends me into a complete spin.  I'm just feeling desperate for it to work and I am now pretty convinced that it hasn't.  Last time when my transfer "took" my OHSS symptoms started up and I was so sick with that I didn't really have normal pregnancy symptoms.  Arghhh this is torture!


Now missy    here!  Try and hold out until Friday.  Your dull pains sound like a good sign.  The POAS's only start to kick in when the hormones are really embedded so give it a chance.


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

God faith this really is tourture isnt it, are you working during your wait?i am but struggling to focus.

Just read through your signature, what a difficult time you have been through, my heart goes out to you and i really hope you get the outcome you deserve, i do know of sooooooo many people who have had no symptoms at all and had lovely BFP.

keep me posted hun and           .

lou x


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you Lou la bell.  Good luck to you too.  Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies - you're more than welcome to come and join everyone on the current cyclers thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272177.0

This thread has gone a little off track 

Mini xx


----------

